

Google New Material Design Concept  - pakostina
http://blogs.telerik.com/blogs/14-06-26/google-new-material-design-concept-intuitive-metaphors-allowing-the-mind-to-work-less

======
petervandijck
Or, let's get rid of flat design (thank god).

